# Pond Snails Leaving Tank But Not Others (Snails)



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I just mentioned this in my 12gal long journal but figure I should bring it up here in the Inverts section:

I can't for the life of me keep Pond Snails from escaping the tank and ending up half way across the room! Bladder Snails, Nerites, Ramshorns - they all stay in just fine. But these dang Pond Snails (which are one of my favorites and I purposefully breed them in tons of tanks) can't stop leaving.

I've found a bunch of eggs laid on the exterior of the tank lately. So it's pretty clear to me what they're up to. I just wish they'd... you know... not do this. 

Anyone else run into this?

It's loosely bizarre. I mean, I have all snails leave my other open top tanks but never just a single variety. Typically it's Nerites and Bladder Snails.

Since folks will ask, here are the params:


Temperature: 72
GH: 5.5-6
KH: 0-1
pH: 6.4-6.5
Nitrate: 5-10
TDS: 160

Nothing out of the ordinary, as I've kept them like this for years. 

A real head - desk moment of snail frustration. Probably because I just cleaned up about a dozen tiny shells.

Jake

UPDATE: I forgot to mention that even my Apple Snails are staying in this tank just fine. And I can't keep Apple Snails to stay in my tanks that have glass covers! Go figure.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Snail exodus. Snoses is leading his people away from pharoah Jake! 

But snails do many unpredictable things. Maybe its too crowded for them. I know nerites leave the water in nature all the time, spending a lot of their time roaming emersed logs and rocks in search for food or mates.

My MTS do a monthly caravan trip around the rim of my 30g tank, and that's the only time I see them.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm tempted to set up a camera when I'm not around so I can see what's going on.

I keep the population pretty low in this particular tank - maybe 10-15 adult Pond Snails at a maximum so my shrimplets don't get starved out (it's happened too many times for me to count). 

Wouldn't be scratching my head and laughing about this if it were my NeriteUnsightlyEggLayingAnnoyances roaming around. Or even Pomacea diffusa, which aren't typically thriving for me unless I keep them in water that's a bit harder.

But you're right about them always doing unpredictable things and this is the perfect example. 

The joke's on them, though. They only have to contend with aggressive shrimp when under water. Once they leave the rim? There's a crazy little Dachshund mix waiting to crunch them up.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Something to chew on: maybe this is related to changes in atmospheric pressure?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I wish I had this "problem" lol


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to sleep if I knew my snails were coming out of their tank traveling halfway across the room.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

shrimpzoo said:


> I wouldn't be able to sleep if I knew my snails were coming out of their tank traveling halfway across the room.


Emphatic +1!!! That's why I don't get you rimless people.  I put things in my tanks and I want them to stay there until they die. 

My nerites climb up out of the water sometimes but I pluck them off and put them back onto the substrate. I'm sure if they had the mental capacity, they'd be pissed at me. 

:icon_idea Do an experiment and move these Houdini snails to another rimless tank and see if they crawl out. If they don't, then there's something about the 12g they just don't like for whatever reason we'll never understand until they perfect the technique of brain switching. And just to have a comparison, move the same number of well-behaved snails from the tank you're moving the Houdinis from into the 12g and see if they try to escape. Am I'm making sense? 

-Lisa


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Now that it's finally rained here in the Ohio Valley, seems things have calmed down in the tank. Left a camera on it all night and not a single snail ventured to the surface of the water. It's recorded all day, as well, and nothing.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Jake,

Want to hear something too weird? Mine were do the same thing, especially outside. They will climb up the rim, down the side and lay the eggs and come back in. After the downpour yesterday, not one has left the two tanks (one outdoor tub) I have them in (that I know of.) Maybe they are tired of dirty diapers? Or thinking the rain is going to help them populate other areas? I don't know.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm glad it's not just me!

I think I'd be more okay with it if it were Bladder Snails instead of Pond Snails, which actually look cool and get pretty large by comparison.



sewingalot said:


> Jake,
> 
> Want to hear something too weird? Mine were do the same thing, especially outside. They will climb up the rim, down the side and lay the eggs and come back in. After the downpour yesterday, not one has left the two tanks (one outdoor tub) I have them in (that I know of.) Maybe they are tired of dirty diapers? Or thinking the rain is going to help them populate other areas? I don't know.


----------



## Yamaz (May 13, 2011)

last night all the pond snails in one of my tank was going into the upper corner of the tank. I was thinking maybe it was a big orgy or something.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

All kidding aside, I've noticed that Bladder Snails sometimes congregate in a particular area to mate like that.



Yamaz said:


> last night all the pond snails in one of my tank was going into the upper corner of the tank. I was thinking maybe it was a big orgy or something.


----------

